# the new family member



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

found a real good deal on craigslist and decided to pick this bad boy up. its a 2006-2007polaris sportsman 500 ho liquid cooled efi 4x4. really smooth riding. what mods should i do? what would be the best tires? best all around tires? mud, snow, rocks, etc


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks really clean. Good find.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Looks really clean. Good find.


thanks the guy had back surgery and he couldn't ride it. he bought it brand new for $7000 3 years ago and has put 28hrs on it since. i got it for $3500


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

wow thats an awesome deal!!

What are you planning to do to it?


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

plow0 said:


> wow thats an awesome deal!!
> 
> What are you planning to do to it?


 
i'de like to keep it stock and baby it but i'm thinking of buying some itp 589's. and when the time comes i will have jeremy at j&j racing do my engine, porting, wiseco piston, hot rod rod and that kind of stuff.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Man thats a clean looking bike. Throw some tires and wheels on it and call it done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep get you some Zilla's!! Congrats on the find!


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

thanks guys. i'm planning on buying some titan 589mt's like the ones on my grizzly, when the stock tires get worn down. but right now they still have the stickies hairs on them.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yep get you some Zilla's!! Congrats on the find!


 x2 on the Zillas.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> x2 on the Zillas.


 
yeah i would get the stock size ones though. i'm heavy with the gas therefore my axles would die fairly quickly


----------

